# Deprofundis go in the depth whit Nicolas Gombert



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay i have to admit Nicolas Gombert is one of my favorite classical composer of his era mid renaissance.To make the story short i bought two cd on naxos by Gombert, i would not lisen to him
because i was disgust by what he did.

But eventually time when on, i would lisen to his motets songs and magnificat cd more and more and i was like hmm this composer actually very good if i focus on his music not the man.

Than i would lisen to mister Jeremy Summerly rendition of Gombert Tulerunt dominum deum
and i was like woaw this is major...

But there are probably better cd, some TC menber told me about a release on beauty farm called Gombert motets pack and load of his best music, a double cd.

I was wondering if this is the best cd of this great classical composer, like someone said about him , he hard to like has an individual but hard to hate his music ?

The way he craft vocal patern and harrmony, whit all sort of singer of different age group give more color to his music, than the way he make em sing all togheter whit a special signature he recogniseable.

Any fan of Nicolas Gombert music here on Talk Classical :tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I'd be very curious about what people think of the magnificats, whether they really do represent the summit of his music and whether you can sense some sort of special feeling of repentance after his crime in them. And of course whether there are any really successful recordings out there.

As far as the motets go, if you go to the Gombert composer page there has been some discussion, and you'll see that opinion is rather divided. My favourite Gombert recordings are from Nordic Voices, Egidius Kwartet, I Fagiolini, Hilliard Ensemble, Hortus Musicus, Bo Holten (but I haven't heard his CD dedicated to Gombert, but the thing he did with Per Norgard) Brabant Ensemble, Henry's Eight, The Sound and the Fury and Ensemble Clement Janequin. But I really should revisit Peter Philips, Jeremy Summerly and Huelgas ensemble, I'll try to do so today.


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

Mandryka said:


> I'd be very curious about what people think of the magnificats, whether they really do represent the summit of his music


I find some of his motets more unique and interesting, though I haven't listened to the magnificants as thoroughly as I could have.

I wonder whether what you say about the magnificants is just some CD liner notes myth. My personal impression is that many (some) people consider the best of Gombert to be found in his motets. And after "Media vita" and indeed "Tulerunt dominum meum" - or "Peccata mea" or "O crux splendidior" - how could he do better?

For what it's worth, I know a musicologist who thought that the Beauty Farm album is great, so it's not just me. Of course, there's a sample on youtube so if that does nothing for you, then I'd recommend something like Henry's Eight instead (probably on youtube as well).


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Tonight im having a Nicolas Gombert '' marathon'' thus meaning is motets and chanson on naxos and on the same label the magnificat cd whit tulerunt dominum meum, im lisening to the work whit a couple of glasse of french liquor called chartreuse,
Thsn i might lisen to French chansons on naaxos it featured some of Gombert chansons.

Thanks chordalrock for introducing me this fabuleous cd on beaty farm of Gombert motets it look and sound narly, i just order it recently.Gombert a great classical composer like i said he was one of the smartest franco-flemish musician, too bad is personnal like occult is talent otherwise he would have been greater, i would understandd if someone would not like Gombert the man is personnal life but not his offerings his preveous works he left us.In other words love his music dosen have to like the guy, but i acknowledge he was a geneous of is time.


----------

